# Alzin reliability?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Honestly I would consult your vet to be sure


----------



## Albieandbetty2 (Jul 10, 2020)

twyla said:


> Honestly I would consult your vet to be sure


Thank you, we are going on Sunday with Albie so definitely going to ask about it. Just panicking as shes only a baby and we are not planning on breeding from her she is booked to be spayed in September 🙄 x


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

If the medication worked, maybe it could be a false pregnancy? A week is quite a bit of time, though. Definitely go to the vet like you are doing.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Alizin is 99% effective before 21 days and 95% effective between 21-45 days. I would definitely go back and check it has worked, when alizin doesn’t work and pups are born they often can have defects


----------



## Betty Boo and Albie too (Feb 4, 2020)

Vee said:


> Alizin is 99% effective before 21 days and 95% effective between 21-45 days. I would definitely go back and check it has worked, when alizin doesn’t work and pups are born they often can have defects


We have spoke to the vet today and has advised a scan appointment to be made just in case


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Hopefully it’s just hormones, you acted fast so I imagine it would have worked. Best to check though. Good luck!


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm not familiar with Alzin (don't think we have it in Canada), but hormonal changes from minor to full-blown false pregnancy are fairly common following a heat.
When you say a 'scan', do you mean an ultrasound or a radiograph? A rad won't really show until 7 weeks (before that you might see enlarged uterus but can't confirm actual pregnancy- it could be enlarged for other reasons).
Have you considered just bumping her spay up? The earlier the better to make it easier and safer for her. I assume you were planning to wait until she is a year, but given she is a mini a month or two doesn't make much difference. 
Someone posted on here on the results of differences in timing for spay/neuter, anyone know where that was?


----------



## Albieandbetty2 (Jul 10, 2020)

Just a quick update, betty was checked today by the vet, he has felt her tummy and says he doesnt feel any signs of pregnancy (she would be 39 days from mating) but to keep an eye on her and they will do bloods if necessary but he thinks shes fine...phew 👍


----------

